# Copper Smaragdina Flaring



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is a video of my Copper smaragdina Flaring

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxxlYZWi5uk


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

They are absolutely STUNNING!!

PS: The photobomb at the end is the most epic photobomb EVER. Juuuust saying~


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous. However, my favorite part was when at around 03:35 the female video bombed the boys. :-D


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

hahahaha i know right? she looked right into the lens


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------

